# Dad's receiver quit on him... he has 100 bucks...



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

First thing he did was call me... (he's 73 years old)...

Dad: We gotta have a new receiver quick, ours just went out.

Me: Really? Like quit quit.

Dad: Yeah... it's gone.

Me: How much you wanna spend?

Dad: Oh... I don't know... 100 bucks?

Me: :thud:

Dad: You okay?

Me: You know you ain't gonna get anything that will last for 100 bucks. :sarcastic:

Dad: How much you talking about then?

Me: Spend a couple hundred at least and get something that will last you a while. Otherwise you keep buying those 75 dollar receivers and you gonna keep replacing them every couple of years.

Dad: See what you can find me, but try to stay under 200 dollars.

I found this Onkyo 505 for $167 shipped. That ought to do him fine, don't you think?

He'll have to get momma's approval to spend that. :spend:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd think it would do. You could also look at the new Sherwood RD-6513 looks pretty comparable though I don't know what the street price would be. Course, gotta admit the Onkyo does look better,... just throw'n out another option 'cuz their ain't many at that price. :bigsmile:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> I found this Onkyo 505 for $167 shipped. That ought to do him fine, don't you think?


That would be pretty hard to beat.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

I agree. 7.1 and HDMI for under $200... amazing. Love your transcript!!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

thxgoon said:


> I agree. 7.1 and HDMI for under $200... amazing. Love your transcript!!


Well, the HDMI is only passthru (can't use it for audio input), but yeah, you'd be pretty hard pressed to do better. Shoponkyo refurbs are all out right now.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree, its going to be tough to find anything better unless you can find something used.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well poo-nanny... I hate is doesn't have HDMI audio, but I guess it won't matter... he was using digital outputs for audio from his DVD player and satellite receiver.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Well poo-nanny... I hate is doesn't have HDMI audio, but I guess it won't matter... he was using digital outputs for audio from his DVD player and satellite receiver.


Huh? I thought that was the whole point of HDMI? Audio & Video all in one cable. 
What about the Sherwood, does it do both?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I really am confused now... this is what one reviewer posted:

_this receiver is perfect for the money--sound is awesome--*with the hdmi wires only one wire is needed*--a big plus for me is the a/b switch that allows me to have music playing in the backyard while someone can watch tv inside.highly recommend_


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

From Onkyo...

HDMI I/O - 2 / 1
HDMI Version -	V1.3 Pass Through
HDMI Bandwidth -	1080p
HDMI Deep Color Capable (36bit) 

Is v1.3 not audio capable?


----------



## Quartermaster (Dec 4, 2008)

Does he need a 7.1 or will a 5.1 be fine? Here’s an Insignia - 500W 5.1-Ch. A/V from best buy for $197.99. Not crazy about Insignia but it has HDMI. I say start selling anything you can and shoot for a higher dollar receiver, you will be happier in the long run.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... the 505 does do HDMI audio and video... :sweat:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Yeah... the 505 does do HDMI audio and video... :sweat:


Pass through means exactly that, it just passes the audio.

From Onkyo's website: http://www.onkyousa.com/model.cfm?class=Receiver&m=TX-SR505&p=i
"HDMI Pass Through (2in/1out , 1080P compatible) — A separate audio connection is necessary"

From page 27 of the owner's manual:
Audio and video signals received via the HDMI IN 1 and 2 jacks are output by the HDMI OUT jack as they are (HDMI pass-through), so even if you only make the connections in steps 1 and 2, your TV will output sound. However, if you want to listen through the speakers connected to the AV receiver, in addition to an HDMI connection, you’ll also need to make a separate analog or digital audio connection.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I suppose I misunderstood what it meant. :sarcastic:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> I suppose I misunderstood what it meant. :sarcastic:


Unfortunately, I'd bet that was the marketing department's intention. Customer support, on the other hand, insisted on including the above quotes.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Sounds like we need to shoot for a 605 model and maybe I can pitch in and help them with it for x-mas.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

A 576 would also take use HDMI for audio input, but doesn't upscale analog inputs to HDMI output. It also doesn't have TrueHD decoding (it's realy designed for someone with an upscaling DVD player and a cable box, no Blu-ray).


----------

